# All Natural Body Builders???



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

I just thought I'd start a thread where anyone with an 'All Natural' physique could post there pictures (by all natural, I mean no drugs).

I know a lot of guys in here are using the illegal stuff, but I'm very interested to see how people like myself have faired in the training stakes on a normal diet and training regime without the drugs.

Just thought it would be interesting to see how good you can get by training naturally.

Hope none of you guys take offence at being excluded!

The Beast


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Good comment, like to see some natural guys piccies too!!!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I might get a chance to get a couple of pics over the weekend, still natural ATM.


----------



## johny (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's a natural pic sorry about the lipstick.(any comments)


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im very interested in this. Im not natural but fully repect anyone that is.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

there is nothing natrual about you rob.....beastiality has never been natrual


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> there is nothing natrual about you rob.....beastiality has never been natrual


lmao


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I know a lot of guys in here are using the illegal stuff, but I'm very interested to see how people like myself have faired in the training stakes on a normal diet and training regime without the drugs.

Come on ante up mate, lol found you else where.


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Pleased to see I provoked a bit of interest. I just thought it would be interesting to see how big you can get!

I know the ANBF have got a few pro all natural bodybuilders, but it doesn't provoke half of the interest of the freaky guys, which is a shame!

I'd be interested to see the stats of a few of us natural guys in terms of body composition, measurements and personal best lifts etc... just out of interest.

Another thing I've been pondering relating to this theme is do steroids make you strong?? I've seen guys in my gym who are obviously on juice, but they can't even compete with me in the strength stakes. Just an observation, but I'd be interested to hear what you think?

The Beast

PS - Well in Johny, you've obviously worked hard to grow those muscles!


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's my pic from the other thread.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Johny, you look good. Kinda look like Ronald Mcdonald.

In the face that is.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

natural lol geuss thats me then 

thiss sssone.bmp


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano, I think we can figure out that it is you by your avatar.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> natural lol geuss thats me then


so is that a pic from when u were 12 and started trainin???


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> there is nothing natrual about you rob.....beastiality has never been natrual


Hahaha, now thats better Jimboy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> so is that a pic from when u were 12 and started trainin???


OUCH


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> so is that a pic from when u were 12 and started trainin???


look look B ur your not funny go and play in the road you LITTLE sh1t!!!!!!  lmao @ little sh1t!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

winger said:


> Deano, I think we can figure out that it is you by your avatar.


winger that is a good point mate  but this forum has people like barry who are "special people" and some times need things pointing out no matter how clear they may seem to the likes of us "normal people" its not barrys fault hes barin is swimming in test  lmao!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> winger that is a good point mate  but this forum has people like barry who are "special people" and some times need things pointing out no matter how clear they may seem to the likes of us "normal people" its not barrys fault hes barin is swimming in test  lmao!


Ha ha ha ha ha. Very true Deanorama.:cool:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha. Very true Deanorama.:cool:


well said wingerarama.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> well said wingerarama.


Thanks Killerkeaninsky!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> winger that is a good point mate  but this forum has people like barry who are "special people" and some times need things pointing out no matter how clear they may seem to the likes of us "normal people" its not barrys fault hes barin is swimming in test  lmao!


barry has a capital letter as its a name so Barry....

Barry's...

Barin??? i think u may mean brain??

Deano i have not got time to come on and correct your grammar and spelling everyday


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> barry has a capital letter as its a name so Barry....
> 
> Barry's...
> 
> ...


I think he was typing one handed and thinking of you


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao!! rep points for sure cap!! lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Cap said:


> I think he was typing one handed and thinking of you


lol,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> Deano i have not got time to come on and correct your grammar and spelling everyday


LOL.....ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Sorry Beano but that was funny.  <------------------Smiley means ok!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

winger said:


> LOL.....ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Sorry Beano but that was funny.  <------------------Smiley means ok!


love it winger mate that cool lol im a fart!!!! lmao

as for thinking of barry when i ****!! do i fuk!!! or tho i know alot of people think of ugly **** to put them off of cummin so they last longer so cap if you wont a pic of baz im sure he would send you one to help with your sex life mate just an idea!!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Good thread, i will try and post up a pic as this thread is for us natural guys.........


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

posted by you not so long ago?



TYSON said:


> when i used gear years ago


in this thread....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6125


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

Heres a couple of me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Look very good Lee, looks like you could pull stumps out of the ground!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i swear u have run clen and stuff thats not natural!!!lol

lookin good tho mate


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Carlos901 said:


> posted by you not so long ago?
> 
> in this thread....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6125


IT WOZ A JOKE M8


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

oops I forgot about that mate lol, i would still class myself as natural anyway because i havent been on anythin for growth


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

only a cycle of creatine, a while ago. Cant get the hang of this posing stuff, rest of pics look cr4p


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate. Nice tats too.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol only jokin lee...

Samurai..look good mate


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Good pictures lads, I've been training about 9 months now and have gone from 26% BF down to 16% in this photo...

I'm aiming to get down to 10% over the next 3 month, I currently weigh 216lbs @ 6'2"...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I could only wish I was 6'2".  Hell I wish I was 16% bf also.......


----------



## p0pup (Apr 6, 2005)

natural is for me.. I am in it for the long tume. Not short fast fix's.. Hard work  Thats the ticket..!!!!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Steroids are hard work too! Dont forget it...

Its not a wonder jab that makes you big over night... I would bet that everyone on here works just as hard as you natural guys to get where they are if not harder.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SA12 said:


> Steroids are hard work too! Dont forget it...
> 
> Its not a wonder jab that makes you big over night... I would bet that everyone on here works just as hard as you natural guys to get where they are if not harder.


Yes that is true, but how hard is it to be motivated on gear? Your lifts are up every workout.

The real men are the guys that are motivated post cycle and train there ass off knowing that they are just keeping the gains at best.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

all natural (so far), about 1 year propper training.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hah check my crappy bacolite light switch out, nice.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, How did I miss this thread.

I like it.

I take my hat off to you guys for the good job so far.

samurai69 you look good and if you were considering gear, you might not need it.

But if you did cycle you would get pretty massive.

John you look good too.

All you guys, mega, you look really lean.

I dont know how I missed this thread tho.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Great job megatron. Looking real good. Lean too.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> samurai69 you look good and if you were considering gear, you might not need it.
> 
> But if you did cycle you would get pretty massive.
> 
> .


First cycle was planned for feb, but got delayed, so will wait until after the summer as people come over for hols and it gets too boozy (as first cycle will be 17aa).

I am going to do the 10 week "D bol as a supplement" cycle, as the idea has interested me since i first read the article. (fascinating subject IMO).

Then my second will probably be a test based cycle (not decided yet)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> First cycle was planned for feb, but got delayed, so will wait until after the summer as people come over for hols and it gets too boozy (as first cycle will be 17aa).
> 
> I am going to do the 10 week "D bol as a supplement" cycle, as the idea has interested me since i first read the article. (fascinating subject IMO).
> 
> Then my second will probably be a test based cycle (not decided yet)


Not having a go, just confussed abit.



> Two months on, dont think size has changed much, lifts have definately improved.
> 
> 203 lbs so weight is still almost the same


 This was on 3-22-2005. Here's the link to bikers board.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What dose on the d-bol supp?

10mg a day first thing in the morning?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

winger said:


> Not having a go, just confussed abit.
> 
> This was on 3-22-2005. Here's the link to bikers board.


When i said on, i ment further on down the line, still not on anything, just food in order and training right


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> What dose on the d-bol supp?
> 
> 10mg a day first thing in the morning?


The dose would be 10mg am and 10mg pm with weekends off but for a full 10 weeks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Honestly, I think you would get some shutdown from that.

I did something similar to that but kept the weekends in there but for just 25 days.

Didnt really notice any shutdown so far and tomorrow is the last day for me.

Im curious to see how fast I rebound.

I think you might not have any problems using just 10mg first thing in the morning with no weekends off for 10 weeks.

I noticed some gains from 25 days on d-bol @ 20mg.

When I go off, Im going to do some creatine (V12) and a intestinal cleanse and see where to go after that.

I do like the d-bol but I tend to feel a little bit short with people.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Honestly, I think you would get some shutdown from that.
> 
> I did something similar to that but kept the weekends in there but for just 25 days.
> 
> ...


The entire article is here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5586

The article says little or no shut down (maybe im reading it wrong), what about lowering to 10 or 15 per day (again with weekends off as the article suggests). I think the point in the article about weekends off was interesting

"Now if we look at cycle duration, 4-6 weeks seems too short to have any real effect at a low dose, but how can we use dianabol for longer without placing more risk on our liver? The solution is actually quite simple; by taking weekends off from the drug we will give our livers a break from processing the drug. Due to the short half-life any active substances will be out of our system within 24 hours of your last dose, now this may seem like it will cost you gains, but in actual fact it will cost you little or no losses in the long run as even though there is no active drug in the body the effects are still present i.e. extra intramuscular water, and a more anabolic mineral balance. These effects usually taper off over several days. This method will not however, help your natural testosterone to return from its inhibited state, as this process can take considerably longer. If we take weekends off and use a lower dose, we should in theory be able to use dianabol for 10 weeks with no problems. A simple bit of mathematics can show this point best:



6 weeks @25mg each day = 1050mg of Dianabol in total


10 weeks with weekends off @15mg each day = 750mg of Dianabol in total


*So as you can see, by using this system your liver will actually process less dianabol than in a conventional cycle, add this to the fact that you can make gains for 10 weeks instead of 6, and with fewer side effects, and you get a very solid cycle*."

*miss read the bit, would be 15mg as per the article*

*
*

I will also run milk thistle and something like liv52 before and during, I am also thinking of running nolva alonside the whole time (from another article i read, but will see about that nearer the time) and PCT. Will definately do a liver clense and kidney clens after (from that book posted by OSC)

I am interested in the theory behind the article, as 1/ A first time user of AAs so should see reasonable gains, 2/ There are so many people that ask directly about "oral cycles", and if the gains on this are "good", with little or no bloat and are keepable then it may be a good first cycle, I have seen the article posted on many forums, but have not come across anyone who has tried it.

Keep me posted on rebound etc, and if anyone has actually done the "d-bol as supplement cycle" would like to hear from you.

What about drinking (alchol during cycle - do/did you).

When you say short with people is that just flying off the handle a bit quick. I dont have much of a temper, but a short fuse.

The cycle after this will probably be a test only cycle and avoiding orals completely, but would like to do only one inject per week, was thinking on "test enth", but as i say thats a fair way off so may change completely.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did read the article before but I will read it tonight to get all the info out of it.

Did I drink?............Ahem...............yes................

Short with people?.......yes, a little but I notice everything and dont miss much. People tend to get on my nerves a bit more on the D-bol. Maybe Im looking for it but all my cycles people can tell something is up.

Did a kindof heavy cycle (for me) last year and some did say they could tell. I felt pretty good on that cycle.

But I work around alot of people and most are older and alot of women too. Many many lazy people and I am a team leader and getting some people to work is impossible. This is when I kindof got short.

Test Enanthate is good stuff. I like that alot. Yes, you can get away with one shot a week if you want to and you will see good gains.

You will see some strength with the test, I like that stuff.

Just watch out for constant sex drive.....Man, its pretty bad when you dont have someone around to take care of you.

It can give you the G.I Joe Kung Fu grip


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I did read the article before but I will read it tonight to get all the info out of it.
> 
> Did I drink?............Ahem...............yes................
> 
> ...


Before i was a trainer i worked in a high pressure, predominantly mail environment (no jokes here please) and there were regular quarels and the odd punch up, but that was a few years back, as i am no longer in thta environment ther should be no real trouble and any agrresiveness can be taken out in the gym.

I like a beer or two, and wine is cheaper than water here so will lay off when on cycle, that is why i will wait until after the main summer of visitors.

Test enth is easily available here so seems a good idea, not relishing the needle, so a once a week would be good.

But will do the d-bol thing first


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont get me wrong, I feel that the D-bol was much more subtle on the HPTA than the other gear I have tried.

In fact I feel that most orals (for me) are easier on the HPTA than the other gear.

Might be my first dose of the D-bol is in the morning when you have naturally high test levels. I dont think you will get shutdown too bad at all lets say taking 10mg first thing in the morning.

I have the chart somewhere and if you take the D-bol at this time the body does not see it as exogenious or not as bad for the shutdown.

Let me look up the times and post then if shutdown is a concern.

I also feel (although I cant prove it) that the extra aggression might be from a little bit of added liver toxcicity (sp).

I do like the D-bol tho and after 25 days (today) I dont really see too much testicular atrophy.

After this much time on test Enanthate, I would have more testicular atrophy than this possibly making recovery a bit harder.

I do see benefits in strength and some size diffrence along with weight being at a all time high (didnt want that) @ 218 :axe:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here you go, this is a graph of the spikes and falls of testosterone in the average male.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Here you go, this is a graph of the spikes and falls of testosterone in the average male.


So am i reading these colours right, the red is were its at its lowest naturally and when it would be best to take AAs, so at appx 9 am and then around 8 pm if i was taking twice per day or 9am/ 4pm/and 8pm, so 5 mg per time at these times would be best (15mg - per day)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

For shutdown sake, you would take the gear on the peak times of testosterone production as this would be when the body does not send signals to reduce production as being higher than the average.

If you took it at the low points then this would send a negative feedback signal to the HPTA and test production would stop or slow down.

Beings that d-bol is such a fast acting gear, its in and out, then when the low happens the body wont see a shutdown.

This is why they bridge and use this fast gear for supplementation.

So for your d-bol as a supp its taken in the morning.

For bridging its taken in the morning too.

On the weekends you are off this tells the body that all is well and normal.

This might not give you the biggest bang for your buck in developing muscle but it also would have the least effect on shutdown too making recovery easier and faster so you dont lose those little gains that you just got.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

That makes sense, understand now, I think !


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Beasty - Massive traps. Nice work.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the graph Hacks, v interesting.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

megatron said:


> Thanks for the graph Hacks, v interesting.


Thats what I thought.

So if you go to the Dr. and take a test and it shows low levels depending on the time you take the test you might not be low.

The graph might be diffrent for each other but I think it might be about right.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Interesting to see the amount of guys opting to stay natural for the time being...

untitled.bmp


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Thats what I thought.
> 
> So if you go to the Dr. and take a test and it shows low levels depending on the time you take the test you might not be low.
> 
> The graph might be diffrent for each other but I think it might be about right.


The simple fac that it fluctuates throughout the day would make any one blood test useless. You would need your blood taken at regular intervals al day and tested to get a realistic guage.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

megatron said:


> The simple fac that it fluctuates throughout the day would make any one blood test useless. You would need your blood taken at regular intervals al day and tested to get a realistic guage.


Nice


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

This pic is about 2 years old now but the body was and still is naturally built.  :lift: 

Been training 4 a couple of months now after wrenching both wrists squating 185Kg at the SW Divisionals in December. 

Commited to entering the 100Kg catagory in December 2005, so have been bulking up, but keeping my bodyfat in check.:eek:

Will post new pics when I get some done. 

Keeping it RAW.:cool:


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey RUSC, that's an impressive body!

How long did it take you to get a physique like that mate?? Seriously mate, very impressive.

The Beast


----------



## RUSC (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Beast, still needs work though! Not quite big enough... 

From a starting weight of approx 9st 6lbs thats about 8 years work, all clean. 

Really pushing hard now to up my size, so far so good! :beer:

RUSC


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Follow up,










do u guys reckon its possible to get as big as the dude on the left naturaly? i ask as hes one of a number of huge nfl players who are screened for drugs, i was under the impression it was near impossible for the average person get to that size NATURAL.

hes about 260lbs quite cut as u can see. what do you guys think?


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Maybe , bout i dount if he is a pro football player that he's natural. They train heck of a lot, and need roids jsut to recover.

He looks quite tall though, so it might be possible.Guy in the t-shirt looks ripped..lol..

Other guy looks ok.


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

With the resources these pro football teams have at their disposal, I'm pretty sure they will have developed techniques that can fool a drugs test.

I still think its possible to get good size as a natural though, it just takes a lot more effort over a substantially longer period of time. The guys who compete in the ANBF events prove this, but to become the next Ronnie Coleman you need to be juicing it up.

The Beast


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the tests are dodgy in nfl and baseball mate...no question about it...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think its do able. I used to work out with a guy named bear and I no he was clean. He was easily that big.


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

hi all im new here and reading this natral bit, iv been training a year now lost 4 stone a fat. now bulking on some size im 17.7stone atm.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

holdmeback said:


> hi all im new here and reading this natral bit, iv been training a year now lost 4 stone a fat. now bulking on some size im 17.7stone atm.


You look very muscular mate. Oh nice tat


----------



## holdmeback (Jul 29, 2005)

winger said:


> You look very muscular mate. Oh nice tat


cheers winger iam natral until tomara when i start my first cycle:rolleye11


----------



## h4ydn (Jul 15, 2005)

im all natural - im with the npa, got my first comp in september: im not huge like i wanna be - im only 18 so i dont think im ok to start trying 'roids. after this comp ill try and bulk up as much as possible, but when im say 20/21 and if im not happy with results, i may try drugs, but i dunno. Im enjoying being all natural but like i said - lacking the 'hulk' look im interested in, but its still early days (only started bb trianing mid april, but had really good gains!!!) keep posting naturals, we could get our own comunity on the site if enough of us interested???


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

h4ydn said:


> im all natural - im with the npa, got my first comp in september: im not huge like i wanna be - im only 18 so i dont think im ok to start trying 'roids. after this comp ill try and bulk up as much as possible, but when im say 20/21 and if im not happy with results, i may try drugs, but i dunno. Im enjoying being all natural but like i said - lacking the 'hulk' look im interested in, but its still early days (only started bb trianing mid april, but had really good gains!!!) keep posting naturals, we could get our own comunity on the site if enough of us interested???


Post a pic h4ydn. :rolleye11


----------



## h4ydn (Jul 15, 2005)

ill need to get some actual photos taken, iv never actually had photos taken since i started training! but dont expect anything briliant, my backs really good im told and i have a deep chest so that helps but other than that my abs are jsut shining through, my arms are big but i cant get the definition lines (between the bi n tri etc) and my legs, there good, but once again definition is there, but it'll loook better when im tanned! and hairless, ill take soem pics then and post them up. You'll probably laugh but remember, i aint as big as you guys as i only started april! but im getting there. ill post pics as soon as i get them taken n given back - so in afew weeks, latest would be my comp pics, n my comps september 10th (a month away) so then ill be in top condition! i hope lol


----------

